# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الوقت كالسيف، إن لم تقطعه قطعك !!

## شيخ المحققين

من منا لم ينطق أو حتى يسمع بالحكمة القائلة: (الوقت كالسيف إن لم تقطعه قطعك) ؟!!

طبعا.. لا أحد  :Smile:  ولكن هل سأل أحد منكم نفسه عن معنى هذا العبارة؟!!
كلنا يعرف دلالتها.. وأنها تتحدث عن أهمية الوقت وضرورة الاستفادة منه قبل فوات الأوان..  

ولكن..أنا أتحدث عن المعنى التفصيلي الذي يربط الألفاظ بدلالاتها..

 ما وجه الشبه بين الوقت والسيف ؟! الذي تقوله العبارة أن وجه الشبه في كون كل منهما يقطعك إن لم تقطعه !! 

فهل السيف يقطعك إن لم تقطعه ؟!! وكيف يكون ذلك؟!!

يظهر أن ثمة خللا في العبارة.. وأن الوقت كالسيف في حدته وسرعة مضيه.. وأن عبارة: (إن لم تقطعه قطعك) استطراد خاص بالوقت لا علاقة للسيف به.. ومع ذلك فالعبارة تظل مشكلة..

ما رأيكم يا أولي الأبصار  :Smile:

----------


## وليد العدني

بارك الله فيك شيخ المحققين على طرح مثل هذه الموضوعات ، فأنا ممن يرددون هذه العبارة ، ويفهمون منها معنى إجماليًّا ، هو الحث على استغلال الوقت والاستفادة منه ، لكنك أثرت الآن تساؤلًا في عقلي لا أعرف له جوابًا .
كأن المراد - والله أعلم - إن لم تقطع به أجساد أعدائك في ميدان المعركة ، في ساحات الوغى ، استعمل ضدك ( قطعك ) .
لكن في حذف حرف الجر - هنا - إشكال ، فالمعلوم أن حذف حرف الجر ونصب ما بعده أمر سماعي عند الكثيرين ، ويقاس في مواضع ، ليس هذا منها .

الله أعلم ، أنتظر معكم شيخنا الإجابة من إخواننا الأفاضل مثلك .

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيكم.



> يظهر أن ثمة خللا في العبارة.. وأن الوقت كالسيف في حدته وسرعة مضيه


وكذلك في كونِه سلاحًا ذا حدين، فالوقت إما لك، وإما عليك.



> وأن عبارة: (إن لم تقطعه قطعك) استطراد خاص بالوقت لا علاقة للسيف به


هذا هو الظاهر، وأظنّ أنّ هذه العبارة الثانية مما ترجمَ حرفيًّا عن بعض الأمم الأخرى على غير وجهه، وهي على كثرة استعمالها لا تكاد تعرفُ عن أحدٍ من أهل العلم المتقدمين، ولم أرها إلا لابن الجوزيّ-رحمه الله-في صيد الخاطر، وقد ذكرها مقتصرًا على الشِّقِّ الأول منها، وهذا لا إشكالَ فيه.
والله أعلم.

----------


## شيخ المحققين

> بارك الله فيك شيخ المحققين على طرح مثل هذه الموضوعات ، فأنا ممن يرددون هذه العبارة ، ويفهمون منها معنى إجماليًّا ، هو الحث على استغلال الوقت والاستفادة منه ، لكنك أثرت الآن تساؤلًا في عقلي لا أعرف له جوابًا .
> كأن المراد - والله أعلم - إن لم تقطع به أجساد أعدائك في ميدان المعركة ، في ساحات الوغى ، استعمل ضدك ( قطعك ) .
> لكن في حذف حرف الجر - هنا - إشكال ، فالمعلوم أن حذف حرف الجر ونصب ما بعده أمر سماعي عند الكثيرين ، ويقاس في مواضع ، ليس هذا منها .
> 
> الله أعلم ، أنتظر معكم شيخنا الإجابة من إخواننا الأفاضل مثلك .


توجيه وجيه، ينبئ عن علم مكتنز وعقل متوقد.. لكن تبقى مسألة حذف الجار حاجزا دون القطع به.. هذا مع أن العادة في عبارات الحكم والأمثال السائرة أن تكون دقيقة واضحة المعنى..

لا حرمنا الله من علمك يا شيخنا  :Smile:

----------


## شيخ المحققين

> بارك الله فيكم.
> وكذلك في كونِه سلاحًا ذا حدين، فالوقت إما لك، وإما عليك.
> هذا هو الظاهر، وأظنّ أنّ هذه العبارة الثانية مما ترجمَ حرفيًّا عن بعض الأمم الأخرى على غير وجهه، وهي على كثرة استعمالها لا تكاد تعرفُ عن أحدٍ من أهل العلم المتقدمين، ولم أرها إلا لابن الجوزيّ-رحمه الله-في صيد الخاطر، وقد ذكرها مقتصرًا على الشِّقِّ الأول منها، وهذا لا إشكالَ فيه.
> والله أعلم.


ماذا تقصد ـ بارك الله فيك ـ بالعبارة الثانية ؟ هل هي (إن لم.. الخ ) وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فهل يعني هذا أن العرب استخدموا أولا عبارة (الوقت كالسيف) فقط ثم أضيفت بقية العبارة بعد ذلك ؟
ثم أنت تقول وأنت في سياق الجزء الثاني من العبارة إن ابن الجوزي ذكرها مقتصرا على الشق الأول.. فهل هو التفات منك وعودة إلى العبارة كاملة أم أنك تقصد جزء الجزء ؟
الحق أن ردك أثار فضولي.. وشعرت معه أن لديك في المسألة مزيد علم يتجاوز هذا التعليق الخاطف.. فليتك ـ إن كنت تملك الوقت ـ تتحفنا بالمزيد عن أصل هذه العبارة، وكيف اكتشفت أنها منقولة من لغة أخرى؟ وكيف يمكن التحقق من ذلك؟ وماذا قال عنها ابن الجوزي ؟.. الخ

أسئلة كثيرة أحاطت بي جراء قراءة ردك..  لا حرمنا الله من علمك الغزير  :Smile:

----------


## أبو بكر المحلي

بارك الله فيك أستاذنا،
أقصد أن عبارة (الوقت كالسيف) لا إشكال فيها، وهي صحيحة، وقد أوردها ابن الجوزي في مقدمة أحد فصول كتابه (صيد الخاطر)، ثم ساق فيه أهمية الوقت وحرص السلف الصالح على استغلاله ونحو ذلك، فالوقت كالسيف، من حيثُ إنه سلاح ذو حدّين. وأما الشطر الثاني من العبارة، فلا أفهمه، ولا يظهر لي أنه صحيح في هذا السياق.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

بارك الله فيكم.

أورد الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله هذه العبارة عن الإمام الشافعي عليه رحمة الله.
قال:" قال الشافعي رضي الله عنه: صحبت الصوفية فلم أستفد منهم سوى حرفين:
أحدها الوقت كالسيف فإن قطعته وإلا قطعك، ونفسك إن لم تشغلها بالحق وإلا شغلتك بالباطل"

الجواب الكافي لمن سأل عن الدوءالشافي ص 156 دار الفكر للطباعة والنشر

وقد يُشبه بين الشيئين مع بونهما إن اجتمعا في صفة واحدة، وهذا كقوله تعالى: "إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون"، فمعلوم أن الذي خلق من تراب هو آدم لا عيسى عليهما وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام، ولكن شبه بينهما لكونهما خلقا من غير أب. فيظهر بهذا أن عبارة "إن لم تقطعه قطعك" استطراد في ذكر الوقت كما أشار إليه صاحب المشاركة وفقه الله.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

معنى هذه العبارة يشبه معنى عبارة عمر بن عبد العزيز (الليل والنهار يعملان فيك، فاعمل فيهما)

----------


## شيخ المحققين

> معنى هذه العبارة يشبه معنى عبارة عمر بن عبد العزيز (الليل والنهار يعملان فيك، فاعمل فيهما)


بارك الله فيك يا شيخنا، وكما تفضلت فإن المثلين متشابهان في الدلالة، بيد أن ما ذكرتَ لا إشكال فيه؛ لأن عمل الليل والنهار في الإنسان واضح لا غموض فيه، وليس كذلك المثل الذي أوردت؛ إذ كيف يقطعك السيف إن لم تقطعه؟!!

الأخ  أبا بكر العروي شكرًا لإضافتك.

----------


## بدر بن محمد الصالح

كأن الصحيح في المثل أن يقال :
الوقت كالسيل إن لم تقطعه قطعك
ولكن تتابع الناس على تحريف كلمة السيل إلى السيف

----------

